# Hampden With Picture On Face



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi All

I have this Hampden Champion Pocket watch...It has an enamelled picture of a lady on the face..

I was wondering who the lady was......I have never seen another Hampden with a picture on the dial before..

The watch is lever set & top wind....The case is silver gilt/chrome..

It keeps near perfect time.....The winder is at the 3 o'clock position..

"Any ideas"



















Dave gould..


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

*Hi All,*

*I have now found out who the lady on the dial is.*

*She is Sarah Siddons 1755 - 1831*

*She was an Lady actor . *

*Her Portrait is in the National Portrait Gallery in London.*

*But why her picture was on this watch, I just do not know.*

*If anyone needs a photo of her portrait, then go here,*

Hi All,

I have now found out who the lady on the dial is.

She is Sarah Siddons 1755 - 1831

She was an Lady actor

Her Portrait is in the National Portrait Gallery in London.

But why her picture was on this watch, I just do not know.

If anyone needs a photo of her portrait, then go here,

http://www.npg.org.uk/collections/search/person.php?LinkID=mp04109&search=sas&sText=Sarah+Siddons&wPage=1

It is on the second page called Sarah Siddons (nÃ©e Kemble).

Good Luck

Dave Gould.

*It is on the second page called Sarah Siddons (nÃ©e Kemble). Third picture down.*

*Good Luck*

*
Dave Gould.*


----------

